# [EVDL] Citroen C1 Ev'ie



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Original Message-----
From: eNikki Bloomfield
Sent: Friday, 29 May 2009 13:25
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Citroen C1 Ev'ie

Hi everyone,

I headed up to London yesterday to test-drive the ECC's Ev'ie. It wasn't a
great experience.

There's a review at my site:
http://www.aminorjourney.com/2009/05/29/evie-another-broken-dream/

Regards,

Nikki.
---------------------------

Hmm, 

What a shame. It's a nice looking wee car - ideal for the inner city and
'burbs.
http://www.whatgreencar.com/news-item.php?ECC-launches-the-all-electric-Citr
oen-C1-evie puts a very different spin on it.

I think the main problem is the fixed, relatively high gear and relatively
low power (30kw - 40HP, according to Wikipedia, continuous, I assume) motor.
With one adult it is probably a fairly good proposition. With 3 adults, plus
the 4th rather heavy invisible adult that is the extra weight added due to
the lithium cells after subtracting the removed ICE & ancillary components,
the motor - stuck in 3rd - just can't cope. 

Personally, I'd have been doing a bit of poking around under the bonnet (and
in the boot) to see what - if anything - was over heating. (Isn't there any
instrumentation for this?). I suspect the controller throttled down the
motor power due to the motor and/or controller over heating. 

Solution?... ditch the passengers, install active cooling (air blowers or
circulated water) or put the clutch back in and have the full range of gears
available if needed. If your on your own, fine, just leave it in 3rd. 

The price is a bit of a turn off. Interestingly though, I see that the price
of the lithium batteries used in this machine (ThunderSky) has fallen by
nigh on 50% in the last year. It seems reasonable to assume that the fall
will continue as more and more manufacturers across the globe ramp up
Lithium Iron Phosphate (LiFePO4) cell production and conceivably it won't be
more than a few years before the electric car will be as cheap to
manufacture as the ICE version. Cheaper even. ICE engine - 150 moving
parts... AC Electric motor - 1 moving part and a quarter of the size. 

Add to that the improvements in the chemistry that promise 5 minute
re-charge and even the range issue pretty much disappears. Of course Better
Place will have us all battery swapping instead of charging on long trips.
But my favourite solution for range is... bring back Motorail!! 

MW 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

